# Train- Li rail bender



## Nohandles (Jan 2, 2009)

I got my new Train- Li rail bender and wow what a great tool. I didn't want to by more 20 diameter curves for the new layout especially since I have 10 full circles of new 10 diameter rail in boxes. Re bending to 20 works like a charm. They have done an excellent job of engineering this tool. It work smooth and effortlessly. Big investment but well worth the price to have a tool of this caliber. The only thing I found to re bend to a bigger radius was to cut the plastic between the ties ever second or third one on the outside rail and remove the plastic on the inner rail.


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Yo Doug, I have yet to use mine. 

I have a bunch of flex AML rail and I have Aristo 10' dia curves. 

I should try this. My goal is two fold. Accommodate the outside track development and secondly "redevelop" my xmas set up which currently uses a combination of fixed LGB and Aristo curves. 


What makes me nervous is screwing it up... This track is very expensive. 


GG


----------



## Nohandles (Jan 2, 2009)

I think you would be very hard pressed to screw up the rail with this tool. It works very easily and quickly too. Just make sure you have it on a flat surface while bending.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Even if you 'screw up' the bends, you can rebend. With the Train-Li bender, curved track can be bent to make it straight!! 

For big curves, make sure the long rail clamps are used to join the rails and you will get the best bend possible at the rail ends. 
Short clamps will not work as well.


----------



## c nelson (Dec 18, 2008)

A WONDERFUL Tool, well worth the cost! 

Great Service to boot! 

cale


----------



## Stacked Rock (Feb 27, 2010)

What are you thoughts on hand laying five foot straight sections then bending to the required radius?


----------

